# [PB 15"] Marques clavier sur écran : garantie Apple ?



## Mathoov (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà, je croyait qu'Apple avait justement prévu un espace entre le clavier et l'écran sur cette nouvelle série, mais visiblement cela n'empêche toujours pas au clavier de laisser des traces de touches sur l'écran du Powerbook. Et pourtant je vais très très attention à mon Powerbook ! :hein: 

Pensez-vous que je peux faire marcher la garantie Apple (mon PB a moins d'un an) pour faire en sorte que je n'ai plus ces tâches sur l'écran ?  Le site de support Apple ne parle pas de ce problème, et est assez vague en général.

Merci de votre aide !
Cordialement,


----------



## meldon (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le même soucis heureusement ça se voit très peu (faut se mette de côté en lumière rasante) du coup j'ai remis la petite feuille qui était livrée avec le powerbook. C'est pas très classe mais bon...

Pour la garantie, franchement je ne vois pas d'autre solution que les appeler.


----------



## iDiot (28 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même soucis heureusement ça se voit très peu (faut se mette de côté en lumière rasante) du coup j'ai remis la petite feuille qui était livrée avec le powerbook. C'est pas très classe mais bon...
> 
> Pour la garantie, franchement je ne vois pas d'autre solution que les appeler.




Je n'ai pas ce problème... vous devriez essayer de faire fonctionner la garantie tous les deux ^^

Sinon, il existe un protége clavier en plastoc qui doit surement être plus classe que la feuille


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas ce problème... vous devriez essayer de faire fonctionner la garantie tous les deux ^^



la garantie ne marchera pas c'est a l'utilisateur ne prendre soins de son écran en mettant a chaque fois la feuille de papier fournit avec la machine et en procédant a une nettoyage régulier en suivant les indications en fin du manuel de la machine


----------



## kisco (28 Octobre 2005)

se laver les mains, cela marche aussi  

et ces tâches se lavent 

je n'ai jamais eu ce problème (sans utiliser de feuille) sur Powerbook12 et iBook 12


----------



## iDiot (28 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la garantie ne marchera pas c'est a l'utilisateur ne prendre soins de son écran en mettant a chaque fois la feuille de papier fournit avec la machine et en procédant a une nettoyage régulier en suivant les indications en fin du manuel de la machine



Il me semble que ce problème était courant sur le titanium, mais qu'Apple l'avait réglé sur les nouveaux modèles. Non?


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ce problème était courant sur le titanium, mais qu'Apple l'avait réglé sur les nouveaux modèles. Non?




c'est sur tout les portables


----------



## iDiot (28 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur tout les portables



Sur tous les anciens portable Mac. 

J'ai lu qu'ils avaient résolu se problème en écartant la dalle du clavier de quelques mm par rapport aux Ti... mais je ne sais plus ou donc je ne pourrais pas te le prouver :rose:


----------



## Mathoov (28 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu qu'ils avaient résolu se problème en écartant la dalle du clavier de quelques mm par rapport aux Ti... mais je ne sais plus ou donc je ne pourrais pas te le prouver :rose:



Oui effectivement il y a un écart plus grand sur les novueaux... mais apparement cela ne suffit pas ! 
Je vais voir avec Apple directement...
Merci
A+


----------



## Tox (28 Octobre 2005)

Radtech produit des chiffons en microfibres de la taille des &#233;crans (12" et 15"). Cela reste la mani&#232;re la plus &#233;l&#233;gante de prot&#233;ger l'&#233;cran tout en ayant toujours &#224; port&#233;e de mains un chiffon doux pour nettoyer son &#233;cran.

En ce qui concerne le contact entre l'&#233;cran et le clavier, il me para&#238;t tr&#232;s difficile de l'&#233;viter compl&#232;tement. Une fois referm&#233;, un portable peut &#234;tre soumis &#224; diverses pressions rapprochant l'&#233;cran des touches...


----------



## cameleone (28 Octobre 2005)

Crumpler fait la même chose avec son "Slip", en 12, 15 et 17 pouces. Sert également de chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran et de tapis de souris d'appoint...


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur tout les portables



Bonsoir
Négatif.......le mien est impec . IBook.


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Négatif.......le mien est impec . IBook.



tu en a un ? moi j'en vois des centaines !


----------



## iDiot (29 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en a un ? moi j'en vois des centaines !



Moi non plus je ne rencontre pas se problème sur le mien, mon pote non plus, la mère de mon pote non plus, mon autre pote non plus... je ne pense pas que j'arriverai jusqu'a des centaines comme ça amis bon...


----------



## cyberyoyo (29 Octobre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Crumpler fait la même chose avec son "Slip", en 12, 15 et 17 pouces. Sert également de chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran et de tapis de souris d'appoint...



Bon et bien devant tant de déconvenue chez beaucoup d'entre vous, je vais surement m'acheter un slip 

Je ne pensais pas que c'était aussi répandu car j'avais lu comme vous que le problème avait été réglé.

Pour mon info, un caleçon ça irait ou pas   

_note de l'auteur : ne pas tenir compte de la dernière phrase _


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en a un ? moi j'en vois des centaines !


Bonsoir.
iBook 17.....qui voyage beaucoup....Belgique Espagne et retour.....a voyagé en motor home.
Ecran  impeccable...pas une trace.Pas de protection.   Acheté en dec 2004.
Les seules traces sur mon écran sont d'origine "postillonaires" ou d'éternuements frottées avec mon mouchoir de propreté douteuse.
Amitiés MI.


----------



## Lamar (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut &#224; tous,

c'est quand m&#234;me dommage cette histoire, je croyais que cela s'&#233;tait produit sur une ancienne s&#233;rie de pb, mais que depuis le probl&#232;me &#233;tait r&#233;gl&#233;. Je trouve que les avis sur ce sujet sont contradictoires. N'y aurait-il pas une source fiable, genre officiel Apple qui confirme ou infirme l'existence de ce genre de d&#233;sagr&#233;ments ?


----------



## iDiot (2 Novembre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> c'est quand même dommage cette histoire, je croyais que cela s'était produit sur une ancienne série de pb, mais que depuis le problème était réglé. Je trouve que les avis sur ce sujet sont contradictoires. N'y aurait-il pas une source fiable, genre officiel Apple qui confirme ou infirme l'existence de ce genre de désagréments ?



J'ai cherché sur le site d'apple dans la catégories des portables mais ils n'en parlent pas du tout.


----------



## Tox (3 Novembre 2005)

Je me rappelle avoir achet&#233; une protection, car la pr&#233;sence de la feuille l&#233;g&#232;rement matelass&#233;e entre l'&#233;cran et le clavier m'avait mis la puce &#224; l'oreille ; pourquoi une telle protection si l'&#233;cran ne risquait pas de toucher le clavier ?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Novembre 2005)

Moi je l'ai gardé cette feuille:love:


----------



## litle_big_one (3 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur tout les portables



Bonjour

et pas que les Apple

Au boulot, ils ont remplacé les dell 600 par des 610 à cause de ce pb.

bob


----------



## http (20 Novembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Radtech produit des chiffons en microfibres de la taille des écrans (12" et 15"). Cela reste la manière la plus élégante de protéger l'écran tout en ayant toujours à portée de mains un chiffon doux pour nettoyer son écran.


 
 

J'ai reçu hier ma commande RadTech US:
- Wildeepz: petits coussinets à mettre en place sur le cadre intérieur de l'écran. Protection maximale de l'écran fermé.
- ScreensavRtz: étoffe de protection clavier/écran et de nettoyage
- SleevZ: fourreau en étoffe très douce dans lequel je place mon PB 17 avanr de le mettre dans son sac de transport

RadTech US


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2005)

Ca a l'air pas mal du tout comme matos


----------

